# Knicks land Rose, Taylor, draft picks



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> By the way, I'm hearing the Knicks are close to making a pretty big deal, though I can't divulge details without making someone angry. You'll know it when you see it.


http://slamonline.com/links/02212005/


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

sounds like bs. all the papers today are saying not to expect anything


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

New York Knicks-San Antonio Spurs-Houston Rockets: The Knicks are in the process of adding more big salaries to their roster.

Two league sources told ESPN Insider Chad Ford that New York has traded Nazr Mohammed and Jamison Brewer to the Spurs for Malik Rose and a first-round pick.

Maurice Taylor
Taylor

Malik Rose
Rose

The Knicks also traded Vin Baker and Moochie Norris to the Rockets for Maurice Taylor and a first-round pick, Ford reports.

Once again, team president Isiah Thomas is willing to take back huge contracts to get more talent. In the Spurs deal, the Knicks are sending back $5.5 million in future salaries for the remaining four years, $27.3 million of Rose's contract.

In the Rockets deal, Thomas is sending back $8 million in future salaries and getting back $18 million in return. In total, the Knicks, who have the largest payroll in the league, will add an extra $32 million in future salaries.

For the Rockets, this trade was a salary dump and an effort to shore up a thin point-guard crop.

For the Spurs, not only did the clear $21 million in long term salary, they got another legit center in Mohammed -- something the team felt the desperately needed.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

TOTAL BS, chad ford was JUST on ESPN news not 1 min ago and absolutly NO metnion of this deal.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*



knicks235 said:


> TOTAL BS, chad ford was JUST on ESPN news not 1 min ago and absolutly NO metnion of this deal.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814 

So Isiah adds more contracts and more power forwards. He did add two first rounders though, but I'm not sure that they will be higher draft picks.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1998814


Marc Stein was on ESPNews not Ford...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

not big deals. 

im happy we got two first rounders...but we got them from good teams. getting picks in the 20's arent that great. but getting rid of nazr so sweetney can start is good.

but with those 2 picks in the 20's, we can trade up in the draft


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

Hilarious.

Two more 6'8"-ish PFs and the Spurs pick in the 30's. Moochie goes back to Houston.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

im happy, i think isiah either sees a gem in the draft that goes late or he's gonna package them in a deal along with tim/penny/kurt much like the carter deal for the nets, either way i like it. not to mention Mo Taylor and Rose gives the knicks toughness and they are not duds i might add.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

Its bad and good in both ways, we suck more, and we get 2 more late first rounders only thing we can do is pray that San Antonio and Houston are going to suck for the rest of the second half


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

What is Zeke doing??? He thinks he's George Steinbrenner!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

I'm not sure what you guys see, but I'd be pissed if I were a Knicks fan. You guys added salary and didn't clear room for Sweets. And now you have two low first rounders in what everyone is calling a weak draft. (And SA and Houston will not be suffering second half meltdowns.) What do you guys see in these deals?


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Knicks close to making a big deal*

I think the Houston deal is decent. I don't get the San Antonio deal at all.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

FAN now saying the Spurs trade was for Phoenix's first this year, and SA's first in 2006.

Still a crummy deal, IMO. Two very low picks.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

two very low picks indeed. he better trade up, or were gonna be adding probly 2 three year deals we wont want. and sweetney will start now. im not worried about mo taylor or whoever taking his minutes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay listening to WFAN they said the Spurs gave the Knicks two picks. Phoenix's pick this year (from the Barbosa trade) and the Spurs pick next year (06).

Also with the trade with Houston they get this year's pick. So in reality did the Knicks get 3 picks?


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

whats this im hearing about peonix 1st this year and spurs next year? is it one or the other? whats that about?

anyway this trade is for nothing but picks, i think this means total rebuilding for NY,Nazi for 2 1sts(3 1sts?) is decent. think about it, what has nazi done other than his mini explosion in the begining of the season? cap aside isiah got young.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

knicks235 said:


> whats this im hearing about peonix 1st this year and spurs next year? is it one or the other? whats that about?
> 
> anyway this trade is for nothing but picks, i think this means total rebuilding for NY,Nazi for 2 1sts(3 1sts?) is decent. think about it, what has nazi done other than his mini explosion in the begining of the season? cap aside isiah got young.



They got both of those picks from the Spurs. Problem is that they're both going to be in the 27-30 range.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

schub said:


> They got both of those picks from the Spurs. Problem is that they're both going to be in the 27-30 range.



like i said before, either Mr.Thomas see's a gem late 1st that he can have, or he can trade up and deal pick 6(as it stands) along with another 1st to get up to the 1-3 range and get someone OR he might pull what the nets did and pull off a deal like carter. there is so many things you can do with a nameless(or named)1st rounder pick 30 or pick 1 that you guys are overlooking.

personaly, i would LOVE for the knicks to draft hakim warrick either with the rockets pick or a trade up 27ish and 22ish for pick 15-20 if hakim is still on the board


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay so if the Knicks get:

2005 Houston pick
2005 Phoenix (via San Antonio) pick
2006 San Antonio pick

Then have their own:

2005 first round pick (2nd round pick goes to Atlanta).

How in the hell is Isiah going to find room for 3 rookies next year with all these guaranteed contracts? Can anyone really expect 3 rookies to contribute immediately? I expect a backup PG to be drafted no question, but this is a headscratcher. 

They need size. Is Isiah scouting Europe for some big stiffs? I hope he finds someone.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

HKF, we only got 12 players on the team as of now, so we can do it...and Houston and Mo Taylor are injured, so only 10 active players. so it can be done.

or isiah will use those 2 picks to trade up in the draft, which i think will happen


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> HKF, we only got 12 players on the team as of now, so we can do it...and Houston and Mo Taylor are injured, so only 10 active players. so it can be done.
> 
> 
> or isiah will use those 2 picks to trade up in the draft, which i think will happen


I hope so. I mean 3 rookies next year or something like that. The Knicks are a mess. Does Isaiah have a plan at all? Sweetney better become an 18/10 guy every night now. The Knicks need him to.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

ok so now epsn does not have "1st round pick"next to mo taylors name, apperently its 2 picks from the spurs and thats it. this makes the houston trade make absolutly no sense unless wally szerbiack is a knick and we are not aware of it.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_n...news&sports=basketball&team=Knicks&league=nba

says 2 from SA and 1 from HOU...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_n...news&sports=basketball&team=Knicks&league=nba
> 
> says 2 from SA and 1 from HOU...


Read it again. It says two from San Antonio. They did not get Houston's pick.



> The New York Knicks agreed to two deals before Thursday's NBA trading deadline to acquire Malik Rose and two No. 1 picks from San Antonio *and* forward Maurice Taylor from Houston.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Something's missing here. WFAN continues to report that Houston gave a pick, yet MSG and other places are not reporting a pick from this. Can anyone get legit confirmation?


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Something's missing here. WFAN continues to report that Houston gave a pick, yet MSG and other places are not reporting a pick from this. Can anyone get legit confirmation?


im hearing the same thing, im lost...i am gonna go with ESPN and say houston did not give a pick, this really dissapoints me because i would have been happier with spurs/pheonix AND houston 1sts. without the houston 1st the taylor deal makes absolutly no sense.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I read reports of a big trade, thought it would had been for Rose when I first saw the headlines. I think it's more like a big mistake. 

-Petey


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

DAME THE KNICKS THEY GOT SMALL LINE UP :sad:


----------



## RHJENYK (Jan 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> I read reports of a big trade, thought it would had been for Rose when I first saw the headlines. I think it's more like a big mistake.
> 
> -Petey


 I AGREE WITH YOU BRO BIG MISTAKE BY ISIAH YUP BIG TIME :sad:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now it seems like Mo Taylor will see some minutes as a SF, right?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Now it seems like Mo Taylor will see some minutes as a SF, right?


They can play Mo Taylor anywhere they want, he can't defend anyway. And he career 4.9 rebounds per game isn't going to impress anyone. The Knicks defense will just get worse after these trades.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i expect rose to get more minutes then taylor anyway. taylors a bum, but Rose hustles and plays D.


----------

